

Go Testing Toolbox: from Autotest to Vagrant - nathany
http://nathany.com/go-testing-toolbox/

======
matlock
We improved our Go support on Codeship
([https://codeship.io](https://codeship.io), I am one of the founders) over
the last couple of days. Give it a try and if you have questions let me know.

------
trungonnews
So testing double(mocking) in Go is still a big headache in version 1.2?

~~~
redbad

        So testing double(mocking) in Go is still a big headache 
        in version 1.2?
    

I'm confused by your meaning. Mocking hasn't ever been a headache in Go. You
just tease apart your functional components by using interfaces, and then test
at the boundaries with mock implementations.

~~~
nathany
Someone on the Go Nuts mailing list asked for an example of mocking with
interfaces, so I quickly wrote up this:

[http://play.golang.org/p/9JUvbeBTAY](http://play.golang.org/p/9JUvbeBTAY)

